# Roachback?



## TxTech (Mar 29, 2008)

Just wondering what this means? Does it refer to markings or bone structure? And is it bad?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

most commonly seen in german showlines (just as the sloping back is typical in american showlines)

photos & explanation--
http://www.shawlein.com/The_Standard/04_The_Back/The_Back.html


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

We have some fantastic examples in this forum of W. German showline dogs who are not roached-- the stunning longcoat Keefer is one of them, as is handsome Deejay, and beautiful Abby.


----------



## TxTech (Mar 29, 2008)

But what exactly does roach back mean? And is it bad?


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Roached means that the back actually goes UPWARDS before curving downwards.. sometimes sharply. An extreme roach looks as if the dog is trying to tinkle. A German judge suggests it lookes like a brick is tied to the dog's testicles. When standing as square as possible, a dog with a noticable roach hasn't got much of a prominent butt. They don't look rectangular, but rather curved along the topline in an arc.

In my personal opinion, I prefer a level topline.. but a slight roach is no big deal.


----------



## TxTech (Mar 29, 2008)

Ah...I see! Thanks so much for clearing that up!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

To be fair and honest, there are W. german showline dogs who are POSED to accentuate any slight roach. So, photos "stacked" can be deceptive.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I've heard two definitions:

The back is curved (in general, as opposed to a level back or straight slope). This is currently true of typey German show lines.









The back is a little higher at some point behind the wither and then curves (so fewer dogs would fall under this definition than that above). This is not quite, but as close as I can find at the moment:


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TIFpKL0qRQ0

See how that dog trots with a level back? This is good!

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/127153.html

See how that dog doesn't? That's either a roach or very odd angulation, but I think it's a roach.


----------



## Annikas Mom (Jun 10, 2004)

Diana, I am not trying to be difficult or pick at your post *disclaimer* but what I see is the first dog is naturally gaiting and the second dog is power gaiting or pulling against the collar. My male appears very roachy when stacked and ring gaiting but when gaiting freely he is very straight backed...hard to explain... 
To the OP, some also call roach backs "banana backs"...
Self stack spring 2008









"Professionally" stacked(I say that with tongue in cheek)Fall 2006









Of course, I come off like a complete a** because at the moment I can not find any pics of him naturally gaiting...


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: BrightelfTo be fair and honest, there are W. german showline dogs who are POSED to accentuate any slight roach. So, photos "stacked" can be deceptive.


Very true. See Nikon in my av? I can stack him so he's really roached over the loin. Or, I can stack him to look like an Am line. And like Annika said, you can manipulate their movement to look like one thing or another.

Based on Nikon's father's PDB pic I would have said "no thank!" but every person I've heard from who has seen him _in person_ has good comments and says his online pictures (few of them) are terrible.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

sorta, kinda like a hump. my dog has one. you should have seen my dog when he had panno. a puppy (4 or 5 months old) with a roach back and panno (limping because of the panno) not pretty.


----------



## TxTech (Mar 29, 2008)

The articles on http://www.wildhauskennels.com are very helpful! I found this illustration and explanation of roachback from their website. 

http://www.shawlein.com/The_Standard/04_The_Back/The_Back.html


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

The Linda Shaw illustrations and explanations are a great resource about GSDs


----------

